# Ben 14:2hh bay gelding



## Beddwyn (12 January 2015)

Looking for a gelding I rode from 2000-2004. Was around 7 when I started riding him, 11 when sold. Would be around 21 or so by now. Was kept at a yard near Guiting Power in Gloucestershire. His owner sold him as she was going to university, I believe.

Sorry, no photos, I'm afraid. Ben had his faults, but I did enjoy riding him, and am interested in what he's been up to since then. (Or even if he's still around!)

Name: Ben (may have since been changed)
Breed: Possible NF X
Height: 14:2hh
Sex: Gelding
Colour: Bay
Build: Stocky and cob-like, lots of feathering on legs. Thick, cresty neck.
Lumps or bumps: May have scarring on one hind leg (believe it was the near hind). Scarring caused by getting tangled in wire when out in the field.
Freezemark: No. May have been freezemarked since, however.
Temperament: Loved being groomed. Good to lead. Rather accident prone and clumsy. When turned out in field, would roll and then begin eating as much as he could. Was fine with horses/ponies he knew, but could be funny with those new to the yard.
Under saddle: While not very easy to get going, would not say that he was a novice ride. Did not like loud vehicles such as tractors, motorbikes or large lorries. Easily spooked - bucked with me on board when frightened by a pheasant. Liked hacking with horses/ponies he knew, but could play up when hacking with those he didn't or when in small groups. Didn't like getting hs feet muddy or wet when being ridden.


----------

